# making a cheap rotting corpse



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

I used some cheap plastic skeleton heads I picked up at the dollar tree for a dollar. I cut up an old white t-shirt into long strips, then dipped it into a dark olive green latex paint ( sample size can, 3.00 ). After totally soaking the strip, you lightly ring it out, then mold it around the head. Completely cover the head this way. It will stick well as you mold. Use a razor blade to cut across at the mouth so you can push the material back to expose the teeth. Then use a hair dryer to dry it. I then shaded it using a cheap can of black spray paint ( a dollar at wal-mart) around the eye sockets, nostril holes, cheeks, and mouth. I used a dab of dark crimson paint ( craft paint 87 cents ) to add a little more detail around these areas too. Then I cut the hair off an old baby doll I picked up at a rummage sale ( 50 cents ) & glued it to the top of the head in sparse patches. I stuffed some old clothes that I had rolled in the dirt and torn up with a very minimal amount of leaves for stuffing. I attached the head and laid it all out in a coffin I built out of old barn wood. I threw in some rubber white grub worms I bought in the wal-mart fishing department for about a dollar a bag for maggots, & a couple of rubber snakes that were also a dollar each. I pulled some spider webbing across the coffin ( yep, a dollar) to finish it off. It looked just like a rotting corpse, complete with maggots. Using materials I had on hand like the old clothes, I spent under 10.00 per corpse that I made. Most of the things I bought such as the webbing and craft paint were more than enough to make several with extra materials to spare.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds gruesome - you'll have to post some pictures for us


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Cool, a true haunter at work. And yes, pictures would be nice.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

tl;wr


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

You can see it on our facebook page below. This was taken before I threw the maggots in LOL. I made a couple of these, using different clothes. I used some plastic bones with this one.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...27196812.78393.288554641168814&type=3&theater


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the look you got on the head. If you make another one of these guys, consider adding some of the paint-soaked strips to the arms and feet as well, leaving some of the bone exposed. I think that will make for an even more convincing rotting character


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, it does! You can also use things like PVC pipe to make the arms and legs if you are wrapping the flesh around them. If it is an indoor haunt, I bet you could even duct tape together paper towel rolls and cover them with flesh this way. I ran out of the paint and time, so I just threw this one together with what I had left. I didn't take photos of the other dead guys we made. I was so busy with everything else I kept forgetting to take my camera. But, I have vowed to do better this year, and make some how to videos as well


----------

